# What do u fed baby Ps



## wet_p_s_y (Oct 2, 2003)

Plzzzzzzzz help







My bf's P's just had babies and we don't know what to feed them.

I was thinking that after all the s_x that we had in front of the tank ... I'd be having the babies









I'm desparate ....







in so many ways ....







I was even thinking of jacking him off into the







tank. But I decided to sallow instead


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

comon over to my house ill giev you a diminestration on how to take care of breeding p's


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

good point wrath


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOL wrath


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL heh


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this thread is so f*cking stupid. i hope a mod closes it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you want serious answers, ask serious questions - for sexually tinted threads, visit porn forums...


----------

